# Birth Announcement!



## tabbicles (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi there! Am now home after soening the weekend in hospital, Sophie arrived at 12.01am on Sat morning (!) at 36 weeks plus 5 after a nice quick 8 hour naural labour.  She is perfect and full story to follow xxx


----------



## Steff (Oct 4, 2010)

Aww tabbs thats great news hun welcome to the world Sophie, hope you get time to pop in on the odd occasion hun. love to all xx


----------



## shiv (Oct 4, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2010)

Many congratulations tabbicles, to you and all your family!


----------



## cazscot (Oct 4, 2010)

Congratulations  xxx


----------



## Dizzydi (Oct 4, 2010)

Aw many congrats xxx


----------



## Smit (Oct 4, 2010)

huge congratulations. Glad you are all well. Big pink kisses x x x


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Oct 4, 2010)

That is really great hun so pleased for you, congratulations  xx


----------



## Shevicks (Oct 4, 2010)

pleased to hear some really good news - congratulations x


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 4, 2010)

Wonderful news, glad everything went well.


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 4, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## shirl (Oct 4, 2010)

Brilliant news, congratulations!  xx


----------



## Chrissie (Oct 4, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!  Fantastic news xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 4, 2010)

This is wonderful news! Many congratulations to you and the family! Look forward to hearing more soon when you get a chance.

Lots of love xx


----------



## bev (Oct 4, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU ALL.Bev


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 4, 2010)

I am new to this site. But congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## sugarfreerach (Oct 4, 2010)

wow! Thats great and so encouraging to know a natural birth IS possible!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## am64 (Oct 4, 2010)

woop woo well done ! and welcome Sophie to the world x


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 5, 2010)

This is wonderful! Many, many congratulations to you and your family


----------



## rachelha (Oct 5, 2010)

Brilliant news.  Hope you are all settling down at home well.


----------



## Laura22 (Oct 5, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emmal31 (Oct 5, 2010)

Congratulations to you and your partner and sophie is a lovely name it was one of my favourites when I was picking out my little girls name x


----------



## tabbicles (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi all, thank you for all your kind words! Yes I am living proof that it is very possible to have a nice natural birth as a diabetic!!

I was actually due to be induced at 38 weeks next Sunday but I guess as our babies our often bigger, then when they are ready they will come!
As it happens 7 lb 8oz is a loverly normal weight but at 36 weeks I guess she could have been a lump if full term. 


Waters broke at about 2.30 on the Friday, phoned the labour ward who suggested going in to the day unit to be checked but labour would probably start within 48 hours.  Fully expected to be going home to wait however it was obvious on arrival that it was all happening quickly as contractions started at pretty much 5 mins apart!
Went up to teh labour ward and straight into the delivery suite where they contractions were now every minute or so and on gas and air but quickly were the worst opain I have ever experienced so had an epidural (this was really quick as they did it while putting me on the sliding scale insulin).  From there on no pian at all but still felt the contractions so was able to push.

Once she was born, I got a quick cuddle and heard her sry but they whicked her off to the neonatel ward to help her breathing and put her on a glucose drip.  She spent the night there but I was able to go in and see her as much as I wanted.  They checked her blood sugar every hour for 24 hours and was absolutely fine, even after coming off the drip so my diabetes hasnt affected her in the slightest. Woo hoo!

My blood sugars are now a lot lower so the insulin requirements are so much lower.  Especially as you dont want to eat!!

Will definately keep popping on here as this forum has really helped me throughout the whole pregnancy so more than happy to advise people based on my experiences  xx


----------



## tabbicles (Oct 5, 2010)

ps sorry about my awful typing and spelling mistakes!!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your story tabbicles  I'm sure it will be very comforting for those ladies here who are not far behind you! Glad to hear that things went well


----------



## am64 (Oct 5, 2010)

wooo good one and weight ....xx well done !


----------



## FairyNuff (Oct 5, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Thank you for sharing your story tabbicles  I'm sure it will be very comforting for those ladies here who are not far behind you! Glad to hear that things went well



Indeed! Thanks for sharing 

Congratulations on the safe arrival of baby Sophie, beautiful name


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 6, 2010)

congratulations to all your family


----------



## rspence (Oct 6, 2010)

*lovely to read this*

congratualtions on the brith of Sophie xx look after yourself and enjoy these early days. xx


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 7, 2010)

What a lovely birth story, tabbicles. Thanks so much for sharing, it's made me a lot more hopeful!


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 7, 2010)

tabbicles said:


> Hi all, thank you for all your kind words! Yes I am living proof that it is very possible to have a nice natural birth as a diabetic!!
> 
> I was actually due to be induced at 38 weeks next Sunday but I guess as our babies our often bigger, then when they are ready they will come!
> As it happens 7 lb 8oz is a loverly normal weight but at 36 weeks I guess she could have been a lump if full term.
> ...



Well done you and Baby. Thats what im prying for haha. Quick and no problems, you lucky thing.
Made up for you.
So nice to hear it can go 'normal' xxx


----------



## traceycat (Oct 7, 2010)

congratulations xxx


----------

